# Fi users and marijuana



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I've noticed that a lot of Fi users (xxFP's) smoke weed. Am I just imagining things?


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

Both my wife (INFP) and I do. She uses it more for the escapist route where I use it more for the mood enhancement.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

ThoughtProcess said:


> Both my wife (INFP) and I do. She uses it more for the escapist route where I use it more for the mood enhancement.


I used to smoke, but I stopped because I go to college and it was screwing up my grades.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Fi user here, and I have never smoked anything, nor do I have any desire to ever try.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

\

Ganja. <3


----------



## mylifemyradio (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm a Fi user (I'm not 100% sure I'm an INFP. Speculating between ENFP/ENTP also), and every time I smoke weed, I start seeing everything subjectively and it drives me crazy. Totally kills my ego and my self-confidence.

I don't like it, but it helps me sometimes to see things in a broader context.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, get off that acid.


----------



## mylifemyradio (Jan 24, 2010)

Marijuana =/= acid.

They're both psychedelics but acid is on a whole another level. It's like trying to compare a grenade launcher to a handgun.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

It should be stated that a lot of _people_ smoke weed. Some of them are bound to be Fi.


----------



## Coco (Jun 17, 2010)

Drugs are boring.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Maybe it's the people you hang out with :wink:

I know a lot of Fi users who are very anti-drug, and some won't even drink. I also know some who experiment, and still others who choose not to take any but don't feel that strongly about it. I don't think it has much to do with Fi, basically.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I never have done any drug, nor plan to. Just no interest in it, and I don't see the point. Seeings how I'm no longer in the 8th grade and I've got things to do. XD

That being said, Fe is my inferior, and Fi being my demonic function. So that would perfectly support your hypothesis.


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn. I wish I had stuff to do. :frustrating:

:crazy:


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

Psilo said:


> It should be stated that a lot of _people_ smoke weed. Some of them are bound to be Fi.


That's basically what I was thinking.

I would say close to 60% of people I know smoke currently or smoked in the past.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fe here and i smoke all day every day! no joke. i loves me some ganja


----------



## lopare232 (Jul 8, 2010)

There are smokers of all types for sure, but I have wondered myself what different types get out of it. As far as I know, I've only smoked with other Fis. There are some generic things we all get out of it, but I think something we really appreciate is some heavy abstract thinking thanks to good ol' mj. 

Another thing is that I've gotten the giggles a few times, but I def don't associate pot-smoking and the giggles like a lot of people do. I bet the gigglers are more often than not extraverts, but who knows.


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

lopare232 said:


> There are smokers of all types for sure, but I have wondered myself what different types get out of it. As far as I know, I've only smoked with other Fis. There are some generic things we all get out of it, but I think something we really appreciate is some heavy abstract thinking thanks to good ol' mj.
> 
> Another thing is that I've gotten the giggles a few times, but I def don't associate pot-smoking and the giggles like a lot of people do. I bet the gigglers are more often than not extraverts, but who knows.


The "giggling idiots", as I call them, are more a product of psychoactive mood enhancing and an individual's tolerance. You can use this to guide your experiences.

What I get out of it is this, it slows my mind down so I can focus on one thing at a time, makes for more vivid meditations, enhances sensory experiences, acts as a sleep aid, and the typical recreational stuff from time to time. I get "wasted" infrequently but, smoke daily. I'm even capable of playing professional level music and doing mechanical work after smoking, which is a direct result of me not just smoking myself stupid every time I light up.


----------



## tmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree that drugs are boring. Life is already skilling enough. Drugs usually make you numb (at leas on the long run).


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I find that it definitely _enhances_ my Fi, and brings about an Ne (shadow function). Personally, I use it spiritually as an alternative method of self-reflection. Its effects vary vastly depending on the individual, and it's simply not for everyone. It's like a psychological enhancer; if you're an introspective person, you might be more introspective, if you're a paranoid person, you might get more paranoid. Also, different people enjoy it for different reasons.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

When I have I noticed the perceptual processes were at the forefront, _both_ Se and Ni, not at the same time though (obviously) and very active.


----------

